# How Much Did You Brew 2012?



## white.grant (1/1/13)

Just checking through the brew log and found I'd brewed 38 x 22l batches last year for 836l of delicious home brew which is an all time record for me. How about you?


----------



## Silver (1/1/13)

Around 900ltr give or take a few ltrs.
Silver


----------



## hoppinmad (1/1/13)

25 for me in 2012. My average generally tends to be about one batch per fortnight most years


----------



## verysupple (1/1/13)

I only started brewing again after a 3 or 4 year break at the end of Oct. / start Nov. and got 4 batches in. Wanted to do more but filled all my bottles and had to wait for them to condition.


----------



## fcmcg (1/1/13)

I made about 600 litres...give or take
That is brewing about every 3 or 4 weeks and making about 50 litres...
Ferg


----------



## Nick JD (1/1/13)

Here's this year's batch list:

Tettnang Pils
Amarillo Saison 3
Cascade Golden Ale
Mark's Saison
Czech Pils
1214 Hefeweizen
Triple Noble Pilsner
German Pilsner
EKG Pils
Bohemian Pilsner
Wevil Weizen (Dunkel)
Boh Pils
Citra APA (S189)
Leffe Radieuse
Galaxy and Galena Ale
Boh Pils 2000
Belgian PAle Ale
Fat Yak 2
Boh Pils
Zythos APA
Boh Pils 2000
Galaxy and Amarillo Ale
Cascade Pale Ale
Joan St IPA
Boh Pils 2000
Leffe Radieuse 2
Amarillo Ale
Stonelager
NZ Cascade IPA
Pale Boh Pils
IIPA
Stonelager 2
Amarillo and Cascade AAA
Cascade CPA
Boh Pils
Red IIPA
Galaxy Pils
Cascade AAA
Aussie PA
Aussie AAA
Aussie IPA
Simcoe APA
Chimay Noel (aka Anal Leakage)
Fat Yak 3
Chimay Blanche
Ardennes Wit
Ol Yella IPA
Lite Kolsch (drinking)
Dark Wit (drinking)
Nelson IPA (kegged)
AmSimNel APA (secondary)
Leffe/Chimay Dubbel (fermenting)


----------



## winkle (1/1/13)

720 l (approx)
starting to slow down <_< .


----------



## Phoney (1/1/13)

I'm a lightweight compared to most of you folks.. 15 x ~22L batches for me. Mind you I dont drink most days during the week..


----------



## Rowy (1/1/13)

phoneyhuh said:


> I'm a lightweight compared to most of you folks.. 15 x ~22L batches for me. Mind you I dont drink most days during the week..




45 x 21 litre batches with 2 x 42 litre batches..................some of the early ones were 23litres.........so approximately 1000litres :icon_drunk:

Almost forgot.......1 FWK as well.


----------



## ianh (1/1/13)

Did 770 litres in 2011 and had 220 litres bottled/kegged, this year did 814 litres but only have 144 litres bottled/kegged.

Must have evaporated faster.


----------



## keifer33 (1/1/13)

A dismal 480Lt with approx 80lt of that ditched due to various causes. This year 2013, will be the year of beer for me. Now owning my own home and getting ready to build my brewery how I want it!


----------



## Punkal (1/1/13)

I started brewing again after a long break at the start of December. I got 3 brews in at 23ish L each (one was 25L, I get better efficiency now), So just over 70L for that month.


----------



## Midnight Brew (1/1/13)

My records come in at 400L brewed with only 260L fermented (140L still cubed) which tells me I need to drink more beer. 

This year will be mostly experimenting with yeast and brewing more lower alcohol beers. I have some hops that need to be used up so going to contridict myself and brew an IPA or two. Goal for this year is to read and re-read some of the brewing books I forgot I had.


----------



## winkle (1/1/13)

Rowy said:


> 45 x 21 litre batches with 2 x 42 litre batches..................some of the early ones were 23litres.........so approximately 1000litres :icon_drunk:
> 
> Almost forgot.......1 FWK as well.



Bloody pisshead  
I take it that you had help consuming some.


----------



## bruce86 (1/1/13)

Not enough lol


----------



## Dave70 (1/1/13)

About a keg a month with half a dozen bottles change.
Not an infected or crook batch amongst em. 

Huzzah for me.


----------



## Truman42 (1/1/13)

What the hell do you guys do with all that beer that you brew?

Surely you can't be drinking 700+ litres a year on your own. 

I only managed about 200 litres this year as I generally only brew once a month.


----------



## ianh (1/1/13)

Truman said:


> What the hell do you guys do with all that beer that you brew?
> 
> Surely you can't be drinking 700+ litres a year on your own.
> 
> I only managed about 200 litres this year as I generally only brew once a month.



It's only two litres a day


----------



## Rowy (1/1/13)

winkle said:


> Bloody pisshead
> I take it that you had help consuming some.



Had a bit of help Winkle...........but could conservatively say at least 80% of it was mine


----------



## white.grant (1/1/13)

A fair bit of mine gets shared, easily 25% so that leaves about 600l for me :blink:


----------



## winkle (1/1/13)

Rowy said:


> Had a bit of help Winkle...........but could conservatively say at least 80% of it was mine



Fair enough, similar story here (although there was a caseswap involved as well) some of us have to keep the national averages up.


----------



## porky (1/1/13)

about the same every year. 2200 lts. brew a double batch at least once a week. Drink it all with a little help from some friends. We have 29 kegs and no empties at the moment. 12 on tap, so they are in various stages of becoming available for the three batches fermenting.


----------



## Smokomark (1/1/13)

27 x 23 lt batches plus 11 x 46 lt batches
7 cubes still full


----------



## manticle (1/1/13)

Truman said:


> What the hell do you guys do with all that beer that you brew?
> 
> Surely you can't be drinking 700+ litres a year on your own.



Drink it, share it, store it.


----------



## winkle (1/1/13)

budwiser said:


> about the same every year. 2200 lts. brew a double batch at least once a week. Drink it all with a little help from some friends. We have 29 kegs and no empties at the moment. 12 on tap, so they are in various stages of becoming available for the three batches fermenting.



12 taps hey, hmmm I need to go thru Bundy pretty soon....


----------



## Spiesy (1/1/13)

if the latest update to BeerAlchemy hadn't rendered the software 'dead' - I'd know for sure, but I'd hazard a guess of around 400-500 litres.

I usually do a 21l batch every couple of weeks, occasionally a little more...


----------



## Spiesy (1/1/13)

Sheezus. We have a winner.



budwiser said:


> about the same every year. 2200 lts. brew a double batch at least once a week. Drink it all with a little help from some friends. We have 29 kegs and no empties at the moment. 12 on tap, so they are in various stages of becoming available for the three batches fermenting.


----------



## jyo (1/1/13)

767 litres here....it didn't seem like that much!


----------



## geneabovill (1/1/13)

1 25L batch a fortnight since June. I'd say about 400L of beer. Only one batch got tossed - an Alt that tasted sooooo ordinary.

All in all a successful year.


----------



## Cocko (1/1/13)

View attachment 59670


View attachment 59671


View attachment 59672


----------



## probablynathan (1/1/13)

21 x 21ltr batches for a total of 441ltrs

according to wikipedia that's 5.3 times the average Australian's consumption. :beerbang:


----------



## petesbrew (1/1/13)

14x23L AG batches, including one infected and one that was pretty crap.
This year I'll plan on more double batches.


----------



## DU99 (1/1/13)

This year a bit more than last year.when the mates come around and find how good it is and they won't leave..


----------



## TasChris (1/1/13)

10 X 28 liter batches...Quietest year ever!

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Mike L'Itorus (1/1/13)

stopped counting a long time ago....at a guess? probably around 20 to 30 46L batches. A slow year.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (1/1/13)

+- 600L for the year
BBB


----------



## Dave70 (1/1/13)

Spiesy said:


> Sheezus. We have a winner.




Nah, no winners or losers here mate.

It's not a pissing contest..


----------



## Fish13 (1/1/13)

I would say about 400l this year....


----------



## Lemon (1/1/13)

A mere 260l this year, the quietest of the last 4 years. I had a couple of months off, brewing not drinking, so this accounts for 2 or 3 brews. 
Lemon


----------



## Nick JD (1/1/13)

My average batch is about 15L (12-19L depending on OG). I don't brew once a week, but I did brew 52 batches in 2012.

780L.


----------



## Batz (1/1/13)

I see that a lot of you guys don't know exactly how much you have brewed for 2012, could I make a suggestion here?
Get yourselves an A4 display book, mine came from Office Works $5.00. Do it now and start a fresh this year. I print my Beersmith recipe out and make notes on it as I go, I also make notes when I drink the beer. If I brew the same beer again I go into Beersmith and check the date, then I can find the printed recipe and see if I made any notes in regard to recipe changes.

You can see easily see every recipe you have made throughout the year and your thoughts on the brew.





Of course you don't need Beersmith just use whatever program your running.

And me?

1050lt, 100lt still fermenting and around 170lt still in kegs.

Batz


----------



## Lakey (1/1/13)

About 440L 22x20L batches.


----------



## white.grant (1/1/13)

Batz said:


> I see that a lot of you guys don't know exactly how much you have brewed for 2012, could I make a suggestion here?
> Get yourselves an A4 display book, mine came from Office Works $5.00. Do it now and start a fresh this year. I print my Beersmith recipe out and make notes on it as I go, I also make notes when I drink the beer. If I brew the same beer again I go into Beersmith and check the date, then I can find the printed recipe and see if I made any notes in regard to recipe changes.
> 
> You can see easily see every recipe you have made throughout the year and your thoughts on the brew.
> ...



Great point Batz, I do pretty much the same thing.

Record keeping is very important atmo, you know what you did and what worked and what didn't work and perhaps why. I've made a few changes to my brew system in the last 12 months and having records of known results really helped me to tweak it.


----------



## thedragon (1/1/13)

Only 395 litres for me this year. Accordingly the stockpile built up over prior years has had a dent put in it.


----------



## Spiesy (1/1/13)

Dave70 said:


> Nah, no winners or losers here mate.
> 
> It's not a pissing contest..


just joking Dave... impressive figures, none the less.


----------



## Beerisyummy (1/1/13)

Dave70 said:


> It's not a pissing contest..




With the amount of beer being brewed and consumed, maybe it should be. Talk about breaking the seal.  

I'm relatively new to the brewing game, so only 150 odd liters bottled last year. Hopefully, I'll manage a little more this year.


----------



## Batz (1/1/13)

It all depends on how much you socialize I suppose,or how often you open you brew cave to the locals.  
I brew to share and people enjoy it,and I enjoy them enjoying it.  

batz


----------



## BobtheBrewer (1/1/13)

Truman said:


> What the hell do you guys do with all that beer that you brew?
> 
> Surely you can't be drinking 700+ litres a year on your own.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yob (1/1/13)

got loads of printed sheets... no bloody dates on them though <_< 

35ish @ ~23 per batch = 805l... hang on that cant be right .. 

Looking at the dates on the files it seems to be close... :blink:

shit, will have to change my name to Big Yob soon :lol:


----------



## BobtheBrewer (1/1/13)

budwiser said:


> about the same every year. 2200 lts. brew a double batch at least once a week. Drink it all with a little help from some friends. We have 29 kegs and no empties at the moment. 12 on tap, so they are in various stages of becoming available for the three batches fermenting.




FiretrucK, I thought I had a problem!


----------



## pmunny (1/1/13)

too much but also not enough...


----------



## Rowy (1/1/13)

Birkdale Bob said:


> FiretrucK, I thought I had a problem!



Get's hot here Bob doesn't it


----------



## felon (1/1/13)

Beer Alchemy is showing that I have brewed 1057 Litres. No wonder my shorts are getting tight.


----------



## yum beer (1/1/13)

11 batches for about 165 litres, a drop from 600+ last year, gone from kits to AG and its hard to come by in my neck of the woods, costs more to do AG but far better results.
Have done another 4 or 5 batches with a mate who's just getting into AG as well, an extra beer supply chain, probably another 20 litres.

and SWMBO still complains 'you spend too much time making beer'.....I dont see how thats possible.


----------



## mr_tyreman (2/1/13)

i brewed 40 batches


----------



## hsb (2/1/13)

9 batches for 180 litres, feels like a lot more. Some split ferments in there and older cubes dug out.
Mainly only me drinking it, plus the occasional take-out for friends and family.
Still got 80L of it on tap/fermenting. :beer:


----------



## Sammus (2/1/13)

I did a 25L batch and three 20L batches for a grand total of 85L this  last year. I brought 20L to an xmas party that was polished off, and still have about 30L left....


----------



## bullsneck (2/1/13)

I did around 420L. That doesn't count a batch of Cider and a few doubles at a mates place.


----------



## warra48 (2/1/13)

Nothing like some on here.

A mere 240 litres.


----------



## mckenry (2/1/13)

440L

120L drunk in a single day. My decemBEERfest.

80L supplied for a wedding

Leaves 220L for me and friends.

No tip outs in 2012.


----------



## JDW81 (2/1/13)

warra48 said:


> Nothing like some on here.
> 
> A mere 240 litres.




A quite year for me too. Only got to about 130L due to study getting in the way, barely enough to keep up with my megre drinking habits.

Hopefully I can be a little more productive this year. Already got a few batches planned for the coming month.


----------



## Beerisyummy (2/1/13)

warra48 said:


> Nothing like some on here.
> 
> A mere 240 litres.



240/ 365days= Less than a long neck per day.

My visits must make a bit of a dent in the supply. It's a good thing I've started brewing my own now.

I must get the recipe for that 2 year old dark Belgian. Mmmm, I can still taste it. 240ltrs of that would equate to a massive output and subsequent alcoholism.
Quality over quantity and all that.


----------



## warra48 (2/1/13)

Beerisyummy said:


> 240/ 365days= Less than a long neck per day.
> 
> My visits must make a bit of a dent in the supply. It's a good thing I've started brewing my own now.
> 
> ...



I was out of action for a while with the shoulder surgery, and I lost one batch due to infection.

Here's the recipe for the Belgian Dark Strong:

Recipe: 65 Belgian Dark Strong
Brewer: Robert
Asst Brewer: Elsie
Style: Belgian Dark Strong Ale
TYPE: All Grain

24 litres batch
Actual OG: 1.078 SG
Actual FG: 1.010 SG
Estimated Color: 77.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.7 IBUs
Actual Mash Efficiency: 94.7 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4500.0 g  Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EB Grain 1 66.7 % 
480.0 g Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 2 7.1 % 
400.0 g Special B Malt (354.6 EBC) Grain 3 5.9 % 
250.0 g Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 4 3.7 % 
150.0 g Caraaroma (390.0 EBC) Grain 5 2.2 % 
120.0 g Maris Otter (6.0 EBC) Grain 6 1.8 % 
100.0 g Amber Malt (85.0 EBC) Grain 7 1.5 % 
98.0 g Strisslespalt [3.40 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 9 28.7 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 10 - 
5.0 g Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 11 - 
1.0 pkg Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787 Yeast 12 - 


I think I mashed it at about 65 or 66C 

Fermentation started off at 18C. 
Added 400 gr Dark Candi Sugar on day 4 and upped to 20C. 
Added 350 gr Dark Candi Sugar on day 6 and upped to 21C.
(OG 1.068 plus 10 points for the candi = 1.078.)


----------



## Beerisyummy (2/1/13)

Elsie seems to be a very good assistant. The pug must be the trick  .
Sorry to go off topic. 

Do these posted figures equate to actual bottling/kegging volumes? If you can't drink it, it aint beer right?


----------



## warra48 (2/1/13)

Beerisyummy said:


> Do these posted figures equate to actual bottling/kegging volumes? If you can't drink it, it aint beer right?



Yeah, the measurements are actuals. Except for the BeerSmith guestimated colour.


----------



## yankinoz (2/1/13)

About 150L and my 2013 resolution calls for 250.


----------



## Wolfman (2/1/13)

56 batches mixed between 23 and 25 litre batches.


----------



## rotten (2/1/13)

I brewed 26 X 40 ltr batches and it's all gone. That's 1040 ltrs or 2.8 ltrs a day. :chug:


----------



## sponge (2/1/13)

514L

Better than I anticipated..


----------



## stux (2/1/13)

1 double batch, and 6 triple batches... 400L total.

Bit down on last year


At the end of last year I managed to maintain beer supply by switching to doubles... but I was still brewing for supply rather than pleasure. This year I started brewing triples and managed to actually build up enough beer to make it into party season with a near full keg fleet (10 x 19L)!!

Just cleaned out 3 kegs in the last few days, so its time to do another batch


----------



## kenlock (2/1/13)

380L from 12 batches (mixer of 21s and 42s)

2013 - more brewing, more variety, more styles

:icon_cheers:


----------



## fletcher (2/1/13)

62 litres for me. yay!


----------



## Aces High (2/1/13)

Just a touch over 800L. Not bad for my first full year of all grain brewing


----------



## adryargument (3/1/13)

Not sure, will check when i get back to NSW.

Will estimate around 1200+


----------



## Bizier (3/1/13)

At a quick look, somewhere around 300L. I would like this year to be higher. My brew gear is lying fallow and festy. T'was the season.


----------



## Batz (3/1/13)

100lts up for 2013 as of today,come on possums get out there and brew!


----------



## Thefatdoghead (3/1/13)

1.5m3 is pretty close to what I brewed. Usually get in 4 x 50L batches when im home from work and iv'e had a few good parties etc where all my beer got drank, so had to brew a little more than usual.


----------



## warra48 (3/1/13)

adryargument said:


> Not sure, will check when i get back to NSW.
> 
> Will estimate around 1200+



About 3.3 litres a day.

Who drinks all that beer? I'm impressed, but I'm not sure about your liver.


----------



## breakbeer (3/1/13)

Spent most of last year building my brew rig, so not that much

About 200L, or 220L if you count the Corona that's lagering at the moment


----------



## jayahhdee (3/1/13)

roughly 300L over the course of the year.

Most of that was BIAG, the last 35L was the first 2 runs (23L and 12L) on my new 3V HERMS, planning on doing a lot more through that this year


----------



## mr_tyreman (3/1/13)

40 Batches for me, or 840L in fermenters


----------



## beerbog (3/1/13)

466L. :beerbang:


----------



## matt white (3/1/13)

50 x 23 litres...what does that add up to?

Way too much methinks.


----------



## Rowy (3/1/13)

Batz said:


> 100lts up for 2013 as of today,come on possums get out there and brew!




Bloody hell Batz I've only got 21 in the fermenter :angry:


----------



## fergi (3/1/13)

a quick look and looks like over 500 liters for the year.
havent drank that though i think it must be evaporating


----------



## Screwtop (3/1/13)

770L brewed at Inspectors Pocket Brewery for 2013.

Two brewers myself and my son.

Screwy


----------



## humulus (4/1/13)

700l no wonder my pants are tight!! :beerbang:


----------



## stux (4/1/13)

Heh, just put 11L of Youngberry (homegrown) cider down, and planning a 60L galaxy pale for tomorrowish. 

Been blowing a keg a day in 2013 so far!


----------



## punkin (4/1/13)

1332 litres.

I had a job where i was travelling away for the second half of the year, so only brewed a couple of times in the last 5 months. Been scrounging a survival on cartons of fat yak and atomic pale ale like a vampire feeding on rats......


----------



## punkin (4/1/13)

Truman said:


> What the hell do you guys do with all that beer that you brew?
> 
> Surely you can't be drinking 700+ litres a year on your own.
> 
> I only managed about 200 litres this year as I generally only brew once a month.




I would easily drink 3 times that amount. Considering how many bloody cartons i've bought this year.



Don'tTellTheDoctorPunkin


----------



## Smokomark (4/1/13)

Screwtop said:


> 770L brewed at Inspectors Pocket Brewery for 2013.
> 
> Two brewers myself and my son.
> 
> Screwy




That's a very respectable tally 4 days into the year.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Swizzle (4/1/13)

On average, a keg/week all year here. Aiming for a triple batch every 3 weeks due to time pressures, kids, jobs, house renos etc etc I reckon I share close to as much as I drink. More fun that way. 

Happy brewing in 2013 and feel free to pop in for a glass if your nearby.


----------



## Screwtop (4/1/13)

Screwtop said:


> 770L brewed at Inspectors Pocket Brewery for 2013.
> 
> Two brewers myself and my son.
> 
> Screwy





smokomark said:


> That's a very respectable tally 4 days into the year.
> 
> :icon_cheers:




Haha well spotted!!!  


EDIT:

770L brewed at Inspectors Pocket Brewery for 2012.

Two brewers myself and my son.

Screwy


----------



## winkle (4/1/13)

Screwtop said:


> Haha well spotted!!!
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



I thought you'd contracted SCB to do you a batch


----------

